# NZXT x62 Wakü läuft im Idle auf 2150 rpm..



## Lecanius (16. September 2018)

*NZXT x62 Wakü läuft im Idle auf 2150 rpm..*

Hallo!
Ich habe ein i7 8700k (@4,8ghz) der von einer x62 gekühlt wird. Temperaturen sind vollkommen inordnung - aber ich habe das gefühl, dass die rpm viel zu hoch sind! Screenshot - d9a1c5bace62414618535bcbb181ce36 - Gyazo. Im Bios habe ich die "fancurve" auf stand art gelassen. Screenshot - a67a6f547a4b29127255d35d410c95a9 - Gyazo

Solangsam bin ich wirklich am verzweifeln weil ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde das der PC sehr laut ist deswegen. Ich habe den PC erst seit wenigen Tagen und ich weiß nicht ob das die letzten Tage auch so war, ist mir jedenfalls erst eben aufgefallen als ich meinen alten PC angemacht habe und er um einiges leiser war als mein neuer.. 

LG


----------



## Torben456 (16. September 2018)

*AW: NZXT x62 WakÃ¼ lÃ¤uft im Idle auf 2150 rpm..*

Stell bei einer Wakü keine Lüfterkurve ein. Sondern lass die Lüfter mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit laufen 800-1000RPM sollten vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## emsiq (16. September 2018)

*AW: NZXT x62 WakÃ¼ lÃ¤uft im Idle auf 2150 rpm..*

War bei mir damals auch so.
Versuch mal in der CAM-Software deine gewünschte Lüfterkurve unter der Rubrik "Flüssigkeit" einzustellen, nicht bei "CPU".
Bei mir wurde das Problem damit behoben.


----------



## Lecanius (16. September 2018)

*AW: NZXT x62 WakÃ¼ lÃ¤uft im Idle auf 2150 rpm..*

Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht, da ändert sich nichts :x


----------



## Lecanius (16. September 2018)

*AW: NZXT x62 WakÃ¼ lÃ¤uft im Idle auf 2150 rpm..*

Ich habe keine lüfterkurve eingestellt, ich lasse sie auf "silent" laufen.. Leider kann ich auch die rpm nirgendwo verändern. Die lüfter laufen auf 25% mit 2155 rpm...


----------

